# Killing Deer With A Slingshot



## DaveSteve

Surfing the net and youtube for all kind of slingshot stuff I found this.


----------



## Hrawk

"I can shoot 300 yards" Lol!

He's barely reaching the other side at 3/4 butterfly.


----------



## pop shot

I always got a kick outta that video.


----------



## DaveSteve

I just watched two more videos and in both he talks about killing deer.
I don't enough experience to comment but I find it interesting though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha2I3gqFDyc&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha2I3gqFDyc&feature=relmfu


----------



## DaveSteve

Sorry the link was double.


----------



## Hrawk

While I don't doubt it COULD be possible, I seriously have to wonder just how many animals are injured in the process of finally getting that kill shot.


----------



## Charles

As I recall the story, he was training some military characters, and a deer stepped out. He took a shot with a slingshot, hitting the deer in the head. The deer was stunned and he ran up and cut its throat. I cannot remember where I heard this version.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Hrawk

Charles said:


> As I recall the story, he was training some military characters, and a deer stepped out. He took a shot with a slingshot, hitting the deer in the head. The deer was stunned and he ran up and cut its throat. I cannot remember where I heard this version.


Yup. I believe he wrote that himself on his website.


----------



## Danny0663

I'm just finding it hard too believe ...


----------



## lightgeoduck

Probably is possible to kill a deer with a slingshot, just like it is possible to have unprotected intercourse with. 5$ hooker without getting a STD. both of which I wouldn't take the chance.

LGD


----------



## Acedoc

in a survival scenario i would take any chance , just forget the 0.5 usd hooker !


----------



## All Buns Glazing

What a douche canoe.


----------



## linuxmail

I would never use a slingshot to take a large animal. Squirrels, rabbits, birds, and an occasional small child, but nothing large. 
Brian


----------



## Imperial

the only primitave weapon i need to kill- is my brain . and a deadly stare o\/o


----------



## shot in the foot

Any think bigger than a rabbit is silly, ive been hunting with catapults for well over 35 years, he seems a nice bloke, talked to him a few times on here, but a deer, i bet if you shot 100 deer you would on injure 99 of them, a deer scull is like rock, ive seen deer rutting at breading season, and heard there heads clash,


----------



## ifix

well, he's trying to impress people with no clue. the rest of us are going to make fun of him obviously but because we're not the intended audience he probably doesn't care. he wasn't going to make any money out of repairing any of our slingshots. i'm more interested in the 50 cent hooker mentioned....


----------



## treefork

The Illinois Department of Natural Resource has recognized the slingshot as a viable weapon That's why they legalized it. Its amazing what a well placed razor sharp broad head can accomplish in the hands of someone who can shoot..Just like archery its not for everyone.This is something not being done with single 3/4 inch TBG. HEAVY tubes are employed capable of launching HEAVY projectiles.Not 3/8 inch bbs.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Granted, he didn't say what ammo he was using - we're assuming he was using lead. Now, if he was shooting hand grenades outta his ring slinger, it's a whole different kettle of fish!


----------



## Acedoc

All Buns Glazing said:


> Granted, he didn't say what ammo he was using - we're assuming he was using lead. Now, if he was shooting hand grenades outta his ring slinger, it's a whole different kettle of fish!


grenades would be better launched by one of spraves monster creations. i guess he should have mentioned arrows. wait a bit ! on chief Aj's site i believe there is a pic of a deer taken with a lead roundball thru the neck.


----------



## shot in the foot

If you want to shoot deer use a gun, quick kills,


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello


advitya said:


> grenades would be better launched by one of spraves monster creations. i guess he should have mentioned arrows. wait a bit ! on chief Aj's site i believe there is a pic of a deer taken with a lead roundball thru the neck.


I have found only this one - arrow








www.chiefaj.com/HFX%20deer.JPG


----------



## Acedoc

Please Google deer killed with slingshot. The post occurs in our forum. A marine took out a deer with a neck shot.
Not saying that it should be done but it has and can be done.
Regards


----------



## shot in the foot

thats who iis in the video,



advitya said:


> Please Google deer killed with slingshot. The post occurs in our forum. A marine took out a deer with a neck shot.
> Not saying that it should be done but it has and can be done.
> Regards


----------



## Acedoc

then my fault for not being thorough !
thanks for correcting.


----------



## Semper Rogue

LOL.. nah, maybe with the arrow attachment thing but a bow would be just as effective. Guess I'm biased as I've seen plenty of mule deer absorb a bad rifle shot and disappear. Not my shots mind you. I like my meat to have a nice coating of gun powder, as in I'm so close and the critter never knew what hit it. Yeah. I can't see it but it can happen I suppose.


----------



## mrpaint

All I got to say about this, pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## quarterinmynose

All Buns Glazing said:


> What a douche canoe.


Not sure exactly what a "douche canoe" is, but it seems to fit. And, its just fun.....try it, call someone you don't really care for a douch canoe, nice.


----------



## muddog15

I would belive it would be possible with an arrow from a slingshot but i dunno about a ball of some kind.


----------



## Berkshire bred

i am quite sure that it is doable but i would not like to try it myself.


----------



## Imperial

the other thing i keep thinking about is, distance. i can see how its possible when your within steps from one, but whats the maximum distance ?


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Slingshot hunting looks fun, i am working on my aim. Even though i practice every day, and can hit my target 80 percent at 30 feet now ( thats great for me) i still wont attempt a shot on even a rabbit or squirrel. 
I believe we owe it to ss enthusiasts everywhere and the members of this forum to make wise decisions when we shoot. I am not an activists or even a big animal lover. I just dont think its shows respect for the sport
That being said, if i was in a life or death situation. With a razor tip arrow and heavy tubes/ double thera,who knows? Just might save your life. These videos tweak me out.


----------



## Semper Rogue

adarondack kyle said:


> Slingshot hunting looks fun, i am working on my aim. Even though i practice every day, and can hit my target 80 percent at 30 feet now ( thats great for me) i still wont attempt a shot on even a rabbit or squirrel.
> I believe we owe it to ss enthusiasts everywhere and the members of this forum to make wise decisions when we shoot. I am not an activists or even a big animal lover. I just dont think its shows respect for the sport
> That being said, if i was in a life or death situation. With a razor tip arrow and heavy tubes/ double thera,who knows? Just might save your life. These videos tweak me out.


Interesting viewpoint. I suppose my question to you is this - how would you know what you could do in a life or death survival situation? Meaning it would be a shame and probably your demise if you couldn't gather meat when it came time. I'm not calling you out, just making you aware that sometimes you got to test yourself and gathering meat(cute rabbits, talking squirrels, spelling pigs,etc) might be something you might want to look into. At least while we still have Dennys' and Walmarts.

The military and probably other crisis management folks have a saying, "In times of crisis, you will default to your level of training." Makes sense and lets hope the training is quality and current. Good luck.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I plan on slingshot hunting, im somewhat new to the sport, learning all i can from the generous people on this forum, like i said, life or death, if i had an arrow and was within 25 yrds, i prob would take the shot. I have a ss from bill hayes thats set up to shoot arrows, so if need be, i would def take the shot. I also own several compound bows and used to hunt with my uncle as a kid, deer are incredibly resilient animals . I also seen this dude holding walmart tubes next to a dead deer that looked like it went 12 rounds with evander holyfield!!!! 
I know it can be done


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I will be ss hunting on a 2 day hike through the adarondacks next month with my bros, pack in pack out, if i get lucky i will post pics, ill stick to aiming for squirels, rabbits, and birds,


----------



## muddog15

I to want to get good enough with my Hathcock PP with ball ammo and arrows to hunt with it. Im also trying to learn as much as I can. Im still confused about ammo selection, some say 5/8" steel and some say .44 cal lead. So far I havent found anything bigger than 7/16" steel balls locally to experiment with, I dont know what size ball to settle on trying to find. Im going to get a couple of tex heavy tubes sometime soon and try those, I like the bands, but I have already after 2 weeks of shooting targets in my back yard had to change my first pair of bands. Im shooting cheap Truemark tubes now.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Truemark on your hathcock? From what i heard the tex tubes are the way to go. But i like using single thera cut short, about 6 inches after tied with half inch marbles, thats just what i like, im not the authority on this yet, but i cant wait to try tex tubes, soon as my wife ok's the order, ill be getting some. If you have bills side shooter like i do, you can make them into a loop thera the tube to itself on get your pouch tied, then when the time comes, just slip them into bills patented unversal fork system!! I cant wait! Anyways, thats my plan, 
I just got the hts, I LOVE THAT **** SLINGSHOT.
When i first ordered it, i didnt expect it to be that portable because its a full inch thick, but it fits right in my back pocket. How you doing with your muddog??


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Dollar general sells 50 shooting marbles for a dollar, i bought out all the dollar generals, and walmart marbles they had in stock, ! I find they are weighted good enough to be very accurate, tbe best part for me is the fact that you can see tgem as they gleam diff colors so when the sun hits them, you can see them in the grass. Also they are supprisingly strong, they will chip if you hit rock or wood hard with them.


----------



## muddog15

The trumark bands are working but i dont know if they are a good choice. I tied them on exactly like the bands, one of the ways that Mr. Hayes told me i could try. it works a lot better than the way i had them attached, i tried the marbles but i wasnt any good with them im a lot better with steel.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Ya, i just hate the fact that i have to order, and wait for the steel ammo. So i adapted to marbles. , one tip i do have for you is my father in law ordered a huge sack of small, med, and large,lead balls, large being a little less than a half inch, im trying to get exact measurements and the link where he ordered them, i know only three things, the bag was huge, he paid 8 dollars with shipping, and they shot great, they were for his son, and i dont see or talk to him much anymore. I will def try to hook you up. By this weekend ill get a handfull or so and take pics and find out the sizes and where he got them


----------



## smartin

i think his slingshot is totally weak.... i can see the ball flying - and it also flies a bow at 5Metres.

I could easily reach the trailers behind the lake









He will never kill a deer with that toy









Nevertheless, i think its absolutely possible to kill a deer with big balls and strong slingshots - but it wont be a fast death.


----------



## The Norseman

With some quick calculations, I have figured out that he is getting around 100fps. Assuming he is shooting the aforementioned 5/8” steel, he would NEVER be able to kill a deer ethically. Or even at all. Period.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

If frog man said he did it he did it.


----------



## oldmiser

*I can see it being done with that whisker biscut shooter set up with a broad head arrow.....I think a couple years back Bill Hays's daughter*

*took down a deer with a sling set up.........But too use reg lead or steel ammo..I don't think so.......*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## skropi

oldmiser said:


> *I can see it being done with that whisker biscut shooter set up with a broad head arrow.....I think a couple years back Bill Hays's daughter*
> *took down a deer with a sling set up.........But too use reg lead or steel ammo..I don't think so.......*
> *akaOldmiser*


Well, if the deer has a heart problem, it could get so scared and die because of a heart attack. So, even 0.177 could kill one! Ha! Maybe shooting isn't required either, just creep up on it, hope it has a heart related issue, and scare it to death screaming!


----------



## Nicholson

I have one of his slingshots. I have not shot it for a long time, but when I was shooting it, I was getting pretty good velocity with a 5/8" steel ball. I know I could definitely hunt small game with the slingshot, I bet you I could take out a dog or a fox easy with it, but I don't do that. I'll add, you have to have a pretty long draw with the heavy tube bands that it comes with. It's a slingshot that's not for everybody, and I know a navy seal would be able to launch a projectile getting good energy with it.. I'm not taking sides, I just have experience with the slingshot.


----------



## sailorruss

Acedoc said:


> in a survival scenario i would take any chance , just forget the 0.5 usd hooker !


I really think that this part of the thread needs current exchange rates.


----------



## Bill Hays

Madison Parker (Frogman) is a SEAL... arguably one of the most highly trained soldiers the world has ever seen. I say "is a" SEAL and not "was a " SEAL because although he is not active duty... he is still involved in training SEALs in primitive survival skills... plus every now and then he seems to disappear for a while too, if you know what I mean.

Now this highly trained individual, who has done some pretty gnarly things in his life, lets on that one time he shot a doe in the head with his slingshot, using a 300 grain lead slug, shot from about 20 feet away at over 220 fps... The doe was stunned, so he ran up to it and cut her throat... doing all this in front of a group of SEALs he was training....

Well I for one would never doubt it. Sounds completely plausible to me.... and I'm not sure why anyone else would doubt it either.

Okay, now do I recommend going out and hunting large game such as deer with a slingshot shooting balls.... NO!

But I know for a fact, although I personally have never done it, my oldest Daughter has, killing a deer... even a decent sized buck, is no problem for a slingshot prepared as a slingbow. So long as you use proper points and enough power to insure proper penetration, it's not a problem at all.

Me, the largest thing I've killed... and it was with .41 caliber lead, it's a toss up between armadillo, opossum, skunk and a large feral cat.


----------



## BushpotChef

Skunk @ 30 ft.
1632 loops 
9mm lead 
Crutch Starship

Wouldn't push beyond **** territory without a slingbow setup. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## romanljc

This is a old video that I think I may have even posted before 
This guy is the real deal but him killing a deer with a slingshot does not mean a normal person should try it . He is a special forces guy .

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.outdoorrevival.com/adventure/retired-navy-seal-switched-to-teaching-survival-skills.html/amp


----------

